

Spare the Rod and Spoil the Programmer - blasdel
http://rentzsch.tumblr.com/post/348372361/spare-the-rod-and-spoil-the-programmer

======
ggchappell
I'm not sure I agree with his point. And even if I do agree, wouldn't you say
this points out a problem in the language being used? Of course, pretty much
all languages have the same problem.

It seems to me that not enough thought has gone into how programming languages
should handle dependency management. I think it could be done much better,
although I must admit that I have no idea how.

------
dws
As he mentions, if you only ever look at the code through an IDE that does
code folding, the long list of imports is a non-issue.

